#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  modifying an email code to do additional job

## Learning ExL

Hi Everyone

i have this code 1 inside Code 2, 

Code 2
Code:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Code 1
Code:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


when i use code 2 it save the file as required by combining two cells "our0112". but what happens is when i add code 1 it simply opens outlook and adds the original file, and not the saved pdf. could someone please help with this.

also id like the the email to be sent to an email address that i have to the client that is select on the invoice (vlookup, i think). so if i select KN Group then the email that i have for that client would be used. eg sales@kn-group.ie and if i change the client on the invoice to GE Lighting then then email for that client would be used.

im sorry if it all sounds complicated.

ive attached my file as i thought that would help

thank you in advance
Paul

----------


## Learning ExL

i really dont know much about outlook properties with regards to doing the code im really sorry

----------

